
Ask HN: How many languages/frameworks do you regularly use? - karmakaze
This past year, I&#x27;ve gone on quite a languages and frameworks expedition and now realize that I should trim them down to some reasonable number going forward. How many languages or frameworks do you switch between when starting or maintaining projects?<p>I currently have apps using Go, Java&#x2F;Javalin&#x2F;Spring, Elixir&#x2F;Phoenix on the back-end and Kotlin&#x2F;Android, Swift&#x2F;iOS, Dart&#x2F;Flutter, Vue&#x2F;TypeScript or React&#x2F;JS on the front-end.<p>I&#x27;m also exposed to some Ruby&#x2F;Rails but planned this year to use a lisp (likely Clojure). Others I looked at but will not likely use soon include GDScript&#x2F;Godot, Elm, ReasonML, PureScript, F#, Racket&#x2F;Scheme, Crystal&#x2F;Kemal&#x2F;Lucky&#x2F;Amber, and Pony. Ones I haven&#x27;t yet even looked at are Nim, D, Rust, C#&#x2F;.NetCore.<p>Even this many going foward still seems to be too many for projects. If Go2 was done or Java value-types then maybe those could collapse together.
======
mindcrime
I use Java, Groovy, Python and - to lesser extent - Javascript, on a regular
basis. In terms of frameworks, I regularly use Grails, Spring Boot, and, uh,
that's about it.

Note that I don't do a lot of front-end heavy stuff, and when I build web
based UI's they're usually done with fairly simple HTML/CSS + Bootstrap and
jQuery. I have been intended to learn either React or Vue, but haven't found
time to really dig in yet.

------
dom96
I basically use Nim for everything. Of course I am one of the core Devs and
creators of many of the frameworks that are available so I'm pretty biased. If
you've got some time do give Nim a try :)

You seem to have a lot of experience so I would urge you to write about what
you thought of all these frameworks. I'd be interested to read your thoughts
on them all.

~~~
swah
Do you love Nim for web? I saw you wrote the most popular framework.

~~~
dom96
Yep. It works very well, especially when combined with an SPA framework like
Karax. (see NimForum source code for an example)

------
oblib
I've been using Javascript more than anything for the past 3-4 years. Still
using Perl on the server side.

Aside from those I use HTML, CSS, and Bootstrap and jQuery on the front end.

------
dronescanfly
Java + little bit of Spring.

C + a lot of Autosar

Both for backend development.

Not planning to dive into another language or framework in 2019

------
hdfx
Regularly I use Android with Java at work, and Kotlin for side projects.

